# White shepherd,big girl!



## GRAZ (Jul 7, 2011)

Jazmyn 9yrs old, i'm new too forum but not new to having white shepherds. i have hundreds of pictures of her heres just a couple.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a pretty girl- love the 2nd photo


----------



## GRAZ (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you, i love her to death! she is always by my side,always. she sleeps between me and my wife,on my pillow,most of the time her head on top of mine.
if you see her one eye is a little off! got into fight with next door pitt bull,she was on leash,he wasnt! anyway they had to re-attach half her ear so its got a little piece missing.
dont get me wrong i LOVE pittbulls,i had a pitt until just recent. died at 9,took to emergency haospital breathing heavy.vet said maybe infection,admitted him for fast IV meds and stuff. 4 hours later he passed away,did ultrasound and found mass on his heart! i will attach a picture,he was the BEST dog i ever had,they get such a bad rap!


----------



## Tazzyemt (Jun 28, 2011)

She is beautiful. We just lost our white shepherd. His name was Max. He was 2 months shy of being 11. He was a good boy and we really miss him. Right now my 11 month old puppy is very depressed so we are up in the air about getting another one now or waiting till she is like 2 and getting one hoping she will be a good role model. She was house broke in 3 days thanks to our max.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome! I absolutely love white GSD's. I've always said if I ever get another, it will be white.
Your girl is just adorable and I didn't even notice the eye or ear. 
Looking forward to seeing more of her.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Very pretty girl!

I would love to own a white GSD someday. One of my neighbors a few blocks down has one. We joke saying he is Tanner's white twin, as our boy is black.lol


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

awww! so pretty! im very partial to white <3


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

She looks like a princess.


----------



## shellbell (Jul 7, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Love her. very cute!


----------



## GRAZ (Jul 7, 2011)

oops,i'm sorry i miss typed. it was only her left ear that got damaged not her eye [i typed eye] sorry to hear about max,we recently lost our jakie,he was an amazing pitt mix. i could have the most horrible day and i would get home,he would start wiggling his butt and body and all troubles out the door! instantly happy!
shepherds in general are just beautiful dogs,and when there puppies,forget about it,when the ears finally stand with those little heads and hugh feet,you fall in love instantly with them. my girl is on me like white on rice,i have no doubt she knows every feeling i feel,she is amazing!
thank you all for the comments


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

What a beautiful lady you got there. Welcome to the forum and thank you for sharing the pics.


----------

